

Ask HN: Any good CMSs for showing off creative works? - dougk16

Apologies if this is an inappropriate submission, but I don't know any community from where I could get better recommendations...<p>5 years ago I rolled my own CMS in PHP for a personal website. It was a basic hierarchical site that displayed all my creative endeavors. So different sections and subsections for woodworking, for guitar recordings, for sculpture, drawings, writings, minor inventions, some stupid Flash games, open source projects (but hosted on github or google code), juggling recordings, and more, just to stress how varied the content was...so not <i>just</i> code, or <i>just</i> visual art. Each "leaf" page had a few pictures, or a video, or a link (or combinations thereof), and a short description. Nothing fancy, and it served me well for a few years, but it was a pain to upload new content, and didn't have any social features like comments for each project. My site somehow got some malicious JS injected about a year ago and I took it down cause I didn't have time to investigate.<p>Fast-forward to today, and I want my site back up, but still don't have time to de-rust my own CMS, and just want something to plug and play. Think maybe a really stripped down version of my deviantart profile (http://dougk16.deviantart.com/gallery/). I started this somewhat alongside my personal site, but it didn't really have the flexibility I needed, and of course wasn't on my own server.<p>Any ideas?<p>Thank you!
======
mars
you might wanna check <http://www.yeager.cm>

------
centdev
Easiest would be to use Wordpress

